
Scheme to Destroy Your Competition with RivalMap - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/10/scheme-to-destroy-your-competition-with-rivalmap/
======
apgwoz
It's really annoying that `Scheme' here, could have had two meanings, and that
I first read it as `R5RS type Scheme.' I've become quite the fan of `R5RS type
Scheme,' and it would be great if there was a `killer app' which would help
you destroy the competition. RivalMap, though, does look quite handy for
`Scheming.' I can imagine that the stuff it does could eliminate some very
boring jobs.

